# My lesson today (Pic heavy!)



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey .. these are from my lesson this morning. I am quite surprised at how bad I look up there... I see some arm chairy stuff.. my hands are crap (I think?) and I'm always tipped forward (I'm also asking for canter in a lot of shots thats why my leg is back sometimes.. I also tip forward when I ask.. working on fixing that... )
Any other critique/advice is appreciated. You won't hurt my feelings.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I think that saddle might be significantly too big for you which may be causing a lot of the issues you're having... I'm not totally sure though...

I think you also are holding the reins too high, holding them lower (closer to his withers) will probably help with your arms. You've also got piano hands going on in a few of the pictures, your thumbs should be to the sky. I totally have that same problem with my hands. >.<

Your horse is cute. =)


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

shes not mine.. just my lesson horse  
shes a real sweetie though.. puts up with all my silly crap. 

And thats not my saddle (obviously...seeing as she is not my horse).. not much I can do about that I guess... 

but I'm curious... how do small butts find saddles that fit their big horses? Not that I'm going to go out and buy a saddle.. but I'm just wondering...


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

You can get an adjustable gullet, that helps. My horse is 16.3 with a wide shoulder, so I'm looking for a 16.5" seat with a long flap and an adjustable gullet


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Yay Vids!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Don't have time for a full critique but bring your elbows back to rest at your side and sit straight and tall. Bringing your arms back will probably help with your leaning too. I had problems with my arms too far forward for a LONG time and only just broke the habit. But it's always something that I have to remind myself about.

Your arms should look like this:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Just wanted to comment that you are the tallest lankiest looking person I have ever seen! *jealous*


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Ditto on the arms.
Also, I'd suggest closing your fingers, you're holding the reins very loosely. This is a big problem for me, too! All 4 fingers should touch your palm, which (mostly in the last few pictures, I'm pretty sure your 1st picture is a repeat), they aren't doing. This will help you give more subtle and accurate aids, and if the horse decides to bolt/spook, the reins won't be ripped from your hands. Which has, by the way, happened to me before. More than once.

I really, really like your shirt by the way! Haha.


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Just wanted to comment that you are the tallest lankiest looking person I have ever seen! *jealous*


haha thanks, but I'm a lowly 5 foot 3... I wish I were tall:-|


And thanks for the advice. Pretty much what I expected since I know I have arm and hand problems. I'll try to remember to keep my hands tight and my arms bent. I worked really hard on that today.. but its harder on the horse in the pics than the ones I was riding today.


----------



## PonyGirl93 (Sep 10, 2009)

Also just wanted to mention since I don't think that anyone said this already, your heels could definitely be lower. Be sure to sink your weight into them and really flex down while keeping it in line. (It may help to put the stirrup a little more forward on your foot- like more toward the toe) Overall you look like you have a lot of talent though, just keep up the good work!


----------



## madelaine99 (Sep 15, 2009)

Looking at the photos I don't think the saddle fit is a problem... it looks the be the right size for your seat, and the flap is long enough to accomodate your leg, but not to big that it interferes with your aids... it does look quite shiny though, so I'm guessing it's probably a little slippery, which doesn't help someone with a looser position, and the lack of knee rolls might cause you to try to pinch with your knee to try to get more of secure position... I would suggest a lot of no stirrup work to get you to lengthen your leg and wrap it around the horse, which will help with the leaning as well; no one likes leaning when there is no stirrup to balance the weight on! Also work on keeping your eyes up and looking around and where you are going, otherwise the school pony will most likely take the easy way out and cut the corners, as school ponies are wont to do ;. Btw, where do you ride, this barn looks really familiar to one I used to ride at in Southlands!


----------



## frecklesgirl4ever (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, and also always think about your feet and how they are positioned. This is the biggest problem I have ever had and I still sometimes slip and forget. You have a tendency to point your toes out and not wrap you legs around your horse. Really try to push your heels down and point your toes forward instead of out. If you don't do this it will make it more likely for you to loose a stirrup or confuse your horse because you are accidentaly kicking him because your legs are not wrapped around his tummy. Hope this helps!


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Yep I ride in Southlands Madelaine! At Thistle Stables.
Well, I won't be there much anymore because I just leased a horse out in Ladner.. and the lessons are much cheaper there.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

All rein and no leg. Remember we want a straight line down our shoulders hips and heels. Once your leg is back underneath you, you will be able to post off your lower leg with your hips first instead of your shoulders.

Your reins are two short..as the pp said your elbows should be bent at your sides. 

Good luck!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I think you should take those photos to your instructor. You are paying for lessons - she should be teaching you!

Also - please give yourself some time. It takes a while to develop the muscles, the position and the timing.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

you hunch your shoulders quite a bit. o_o


----------



## bloodhoundmom28 (Jun 1, 2009)

i agree take the photos with you they may help the new instructor start a program that fits what you need to work on. As for the saddle fit my daughter is tall and lanky and she rides in a synthetic gel saddle for trails and a off brand i got at a tack store that fit her skinny butt lol if she is showing.


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

I've been riding with all sorts of instructors lately (these pics are with the one I have been using for a long time though) ... I will be switching over I think since I leased a horse at a different barn. A lot of the instructors feel that my current one has taught me nothing. I have learned more than I ever have before though. Maybe I've hit a block with her though.



LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> you hunch your shoulders quite a bit. o_o


- Yes I know.. I am trying to work on that... I have rolled shoulders.. naturally.. so it is very painful for me to straighten them out.


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

*Need a little improvement, but good!*

Your elbows can have more bend in them, and make sure you sit back and relax your seat a little more. Your leg position is perfect though, I usually have a problem with keeping my left leg back and where it should be! How long have you been riding?


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

Okay, I don't want to be mean, but I will be hardcore on riding critique.

Your arms are straight, and need to be bent a bunch more, lengthen your reins, and let your hands back and down more. They should be a little above, and a little infront of the withers, not a lot. You have puppy-dog paws, and point your thumbs at the slope of the withers. Hold your legs and arms still when trotting, but have moveable and flexible elbows at the walk and canter, not trot.

Also, straighten your back out, you are slumping at the shoulders, and being them back and down so your not hunched at all. Put your stirrups more towards the ball of your foot, and really push your heels down. And point your toes out, but not that much. I also sense a chairseat on you. So bring your heels back more.

I like that horse though! And just work on form, you will get it soon =]


----------

